# Авиация > Гражданская авиация >  Прошу помощи

## Olkor

Работаю над интервью с пилотом Ан-2, Як-40, Ту-154, Ил-86. В связи с некоторой перегрузкой "процессора" если есть авиатор способный помочь с литоброй, буду рад принять руку помощи.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Товарищи, давайте поможем Олегу! 
Просто вычитать и поправить интервью, работа несложная, но занимает время...

----------

